# Interesting weekend...



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Weekend started off bad with my 3rd trip being and Uber Scammer. I'll post more about that in Uber Eats.

Had more cancels this past weekend than I have had so far this year.

First cancel, Friday Night, this guy was way to drunk to be getting in my car. Here is a series of screen shots from my dash cam. Easy pass, he actually fell again when he got past my front bumper giving me room to drive off. Luckily he fell away from my car.

Two more cancels Friday night where PAX texted me just before the 5 minutes was up that they were on the way. I was not in the mood to pick up people that made me wait. Waited out timer and drove off with cancel fee. Ended up calling it a night out of frustration and headed home.

Saturday started out okay. Friday's Uber Eats episode still lingering I opted not to turn eats on the rest of the weekend. Soon the cancels started rolling in. 6 for the day, 3 PAX cancelled as I arrived at pick-up point, 2 I cancelled for No Show. The final cancel was this little peach. Hard to see her in the picture, boy friend is leaning over her as she is puking out her guts. Good Bye, let someone else deal with that.










Last trip Saturday night, pick-up at a wedding property and take a couple to their resort. They were discussing that they need to leave at 8:00 AM to get to the airport on time. Non eventful 3 mile trip. I head toward my next pick-up and see flashing lights in my mirror for a brief second. Than nothing. Get to my pick-up and the guy gets in and says hey someone left their phone. Damn, bet that was the flashing light I saw. Drop them off pretty close to resort I dropped last couple off at. Select found item option and previous trip. Used call PAX option and sure enough it was his phone as it started ringing. Went by their cottage at the resort and knocked on door. No answer. Oh well, left a note on their door to contact Uber. Turned phone off and put it in an electronics bag so they could not track it to my house.

Get up early Sunday looking for an airport trip or two. Get a ping that just looks funny, no addresses that I recognize. I accept and start to get ready to walk out the door. I get a text message saying please call me. I call PAX and he tells me where he is at. He wants me to come pick him up some 40 miles away an take him to Aventura some 120 miles away. He proceeds to tell me the app keeps telling him no drivers available where he is at so he kept randomly putting in trips. I tell him I can't drive 40 miles un paid for a trip that will take me 80 miles from where I live. He says tell me what address to put in that is close to where I am at and he will put in a multi stop trip to come get him, take him to Aventura and he will take care of my return miles. A couple of minutes later I get pick-up updated so I continue out the door. Trip started 1 minute from my house, to 40 miles south for first stop.

I was passing the resort from PAX that left phone in my car so I stopped and knocked on door again. I also had already turned the phone back on to see if they would try and call it. My note was still there, and I knew they were planning on leaving in about an hour and I would be on a long trip and not able to return the phone. No answer. Oh well, off I go to pick-up my PAX. About 10 minutes away from my pick-up the left phone rings. I answer it and pretty much tell the guy he is out of luck as I was on a long trip. Told him I would ask my PAX I was picking up if they minded if I stopped to drop the phone off. Told him to call back in 15 minutes.

Get to the stop and a guy comes out and says he needs a few minutes and says thanks for going out of your way and slips me some cash. I ask him if he was okay with me dropping of the phone, he was sure that is fine. I look at the cash he hands me, a very, very, generous tip. As I'm waiting at his Ocean front house I notice the multiple high end cars, couple of antique jeeps, 2 sizeable boats, 6 wave runners, and two crotch rockets. Man this guy is not hurting for cash at all. A few minutes later he comes out with a piece of eye candy in a tight little dress. Some back and forth conversation and he gives her an envelope. Does not take long to figure out he is a pay to play type guy. Lady gets in my car and has a very quite voice with a unique accent. He is staying, she is going with me, he thanks me again. She makes a phone call and I realize she is speaking Russian. Next thing I know she is laying down in my back seat.

Other guys phone rings, and I arrange for him to be standing on the side of the road so I can just pull over and hand him the phone. 30 minutes later I get to point he is standing there and I hand him the phone and he hands me $60. He looks at my PAX in the back seat, gets a shocked look and then laughs. I look back and her dress has rode up and her ass is just hanging out. Yep, you guessed it, no panties. She is sound a sleep.

Here is a not so revealing picture after she rolled over and kind of fixed herself. Ended up dropping her off outside Trump International Beach Resort where her ,I'm guessing, pimp was standing outside a Cadillac Escalade waiting for her.










Couple more no show cancels Sunday, and no more adventurous pick-ups.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

LOL that first guy!  
Fat, drunk, & stupid; what a pathetic way to go through life.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> View attachment 593757
> 
> 
> Weekend started off bad with my 3rd trip being and Uber Scammer. I'll post more about that in Uber Eats.
> ...


Nice trip with the dead hooker*.

Where did you end the trip, back at your home? 

200 plus miles, yeah?


Edit: half dead hooker*


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

You have all the drama.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Nice trip with the dead hooker*.
> 
> Where did you end the trip, back at your home?
> 
> ...


148.7 miles, trip ended at drop off point. The cash tip covered the return trip back home roughly 80 miles.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> You have all the drama.


I see it as adventures. Trying to get better at giving you pictures.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Its funny how nights have moods. Some nights I'm slamming, gliding from one pick up to the next, little waiting, everyone happy and the money flowing in and other nights you hit 3 cancels at bar close and take a big hit. Sounds like the sleeping hooker kept the balance sheet on the positive and makes for a great rider.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I see it as adventures. Trying to get better at giving you pictures.


You rock with your stories and drama. Never a dull moment for you.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I guess you haven’t gotten any of the messages from Uber about how to spot sex trafficking. Clue number one is that they get an envelope full of cash. Clue number 2 is that you drop them off to a guy in a yellow suit, gold teeth, and a cane. He takes the envelope full of cash and hands the girl a pill.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TobyD said:


> I guess you haven’t gotten any of the messages from Uber about how to spot sex trafficking. Clue number one is that they get an envelope full of cash. Clue number 2 is that you drop them off to a guy in a yellow suit, gold teeth, and a cane. He takes the envelope full of cash and hands the girl a pill.


Better Living Through ChemistryScool of Pimping.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> 148.7 miles, trip ended at drop off point. The cash tip covered the return trip back home roughly 80 miles.


Nice. At your rates that's a healthy fare even without the tip. 

I love when they work out like that. Had a pax a few weeks ago to Miami. Comfort request, from port st lucie. As we're getting close to the drop, he asks if I'd mind waiting 20 minutes or so and drive him back. Somehow I sold it pretty good that it's slightly inconvenient, and told him I'll just keep the trip going and park right here after I get gas. Rates for comfort in port st lucie are almost double Miami's rate for X and comfort. 230 miles round trip, and left me 15 minutes from home. He tipped really well, he felt bad it took him a half hour. I had just made it back to where I said I'd meet him not even 5 minutes before he came out.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Nice trip with the dead hooker*.
> 
> Where did you end the trip, back at your home?
> 
> ...


Dead hookers always go in the trunk. Half dead hookers are OK in the back seat.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Nice. At your rates that's a healthy fare even without the tip.
> 
> I love when they work out like that. Had a pax a few weeks ago to Miami. Comfort request, from port st lucie. As we're getting close to the drop, he asks if I'd mind waiting 20 minutes or so and drive him back. Somehow I sold it pretty good that it's slightly inconvenient, and told him I'll just keep the trip going and park right here after I get gas. Rates for comfort in port st lucie are almost double Miami's rate for X and comfort. 230 miles round trip, and left me 15 minutes from home. He tipped really well, he felt bad it took him a half hour. I had just made it back to where I said I'd meet him not even 5 minutes before he came out.


Nice, I have had a couple trips like that. Most of them start out of Ocean Reef Club. Those people have big bucks and don't mind paying to get what they want.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TobyD said:


> I guess you haven’t gotten any of the messages from Uber about how to spot sex trafficking.


It could be. But not all prostitution is human slavery.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> View attachment 593757
> 
> 
> Weekend started off bad with my 3rd trip being and Uber Scammer. I'll post more about that in Uber Eats.
> ...


Well, things went ok. It could have been reversed with the fat bald drunk dude laying out across your seat with his arse hanging out and the pretty hooker left by the roadside and no money from the John.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Hmmm...recently utilized hooker sitting on the back seat in a short skirt with no panties? Ewwww...!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Cvillegordo said:


> Hmmm...recently utilized hooker sitting on the back seat in a short skirt with no panties? Ewwww...!


Ehh, I'm not licking the seats so what's the difference? Most pax are kind of nasty when drunk.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL that first guy!
> Fat, drunk, & stupid; what a pathetic way to go through life.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Dead hookers always go in the trunk. Half dead hookers are OK in the back seat.


Always be kind to the environment though. Here in California, you're supposed to roll the dead hooker up in a wool rug and dispose of properly in a nearby organics only dumpster.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


>


LOL you remembered the same movie. A classic!


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> You rock with your stories and drama. Never a dull moment for you.


I think I should start sharing more.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Enjoyable story. Great read.


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Well, things went ok. It could have been reversed with the fat bald drunk dude laying out across your seat with his arse hanging out and the pretty hooker left by the roadside and no money from the John.


That's probably what happened but it doesn't make a good story 🤣🤣🤔


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> where her ,I'm guessing, pimp was standing outside a Cadillac Escalade waiting for her.


Yeah.....so, what's it to ya'? Tatiana is one of my best girls. And btw, that Mr. KillerPimp to you!


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

I hope you realize you are now a _bona fide _human trafficker. Nice work.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> View attachment 593757
> 
> 
> Weekend started off bad with my 3rd trip being and Uber Scammer. I'll post more about that in Uber Eats.
> ...


super jelly...


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Youburr said:


> I hope you realize you are now a _bona fide _human trafficker. Nice work.


Pretty sure that after 1000+ rides, every Uber driver has - unfortunately - contributed to this type of thing.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

hooj said:


> Pretty sure that after 1000+ rides, every Uber driver has - unfortunately - contributed to this type of thing.


I think that's correct. And while genuine human trafficking (aka slavery) is rare, we can't always ferret it out.

How am I, as a driver, supposed to know FOR SURE that person I'm driving for is being coerced into it?

Sure, I've seen things that I thought might involve prostitution. But much of the time, that's voluntarily engaged in.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I think that's correct. And while genuine human trafficking (aka slavery) is rare, we can't always ferret it out.
> 
> How am I, as a driver, supposed to know FOR SURE that person I'm driving for is being coerced into it?
> 
> Sure, I've seen things that I thought might involve prostitution. But much of the time, that's voluntarily engaged in.


From college kids with sugar daddies, to strippers who offer sex, Uber drivers are transporting all walks of life.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Reminds me of that Harold and Kumar go to White Castle movie. Minus the White Castle perhaps?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Posted almost a month ago, last reply 9 days ago, and still featured. But indeed an interesting weekend.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Posted almost a month ago, last reply 9 days ago, and still featured.


ya mean members actually view that page¿


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> A few minutes later he comes out with a piece of eye candy in a tight little dress..
> 
> She makes a phone call and I realize she is speaking Russian.
> 
> View attachment 593766

















*DamseLinDistresS ???*

We've been looking for you!


----------



## Sur Fear (May 31, 2021)

Christinebitg said:


> I think that's correct. And while genuine human trafficking (aka slavery) is rare, we can't always ferret it out.
> 
> How am I, as a driver, supposed to know FOR SURE that person I'm driving for is being coerced into it?
> 
> Sure, I've seen things that I thought might involve prostitution. But much of the time, that's voluntarily engaged in.


You said it so well.i am not the Judge or Jury.i am just a safe Driver to my clients.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Sur Fear said:


> You said it so well.i am not the Judge or Jury.i am just a safe Driver to my clients.


You don’t have any clients. Uber does..


----------

